# Inputs required for activities after getting a new job offer in SA thru one year CSV



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Dear Expats,

Kindly need your valuable inputs and suggestions.

I had got one year Critical Skills Visa upto Sep '17 without a job offer.
Right now, in my visa, it is mentioned to secure a job within 1 year.
I reached Joburg now and in search of Software Testing jobs.
There are 2 interviews scheduled this week.

I would like to know what are activities to be mandatorily performed after getting a job offer like either 6 months contract or permanent one.
Would I able to join immediately or any procedure to be followed before.

Your inputs and suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Kamalesh
0745295857


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You will need to get a permanent job offer in order to extend your VISA and not a contract job. After you get the job offer you can start working and at the same time you need to go extend your visa through VFS. The requirements are pretty much the same as when you first applied for the CSV, such as police clearance for India, medical and radiological certificates etc. In addition they will need some documents from your current employer.

The most important thing is GET A PERMANENT JOB before the 1 year expires.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

jollem said:


> You will need to get a permanent job offer in order to extend your VISA and not a contract job. After you get the job offer you can start working and at the same time you need to go extend your visa through VFS. The requirements are pretty much the same as when you first applied for the CSV, such as police clearance for India, medical and radiological certificates etc. In addition they will need some documents from your current employer.
> 
> The most important thing is GET A PERMANENT JOB before the 1 year expires.


Hi Jollem,

Thank you very much for your reply.
So only through permanent job, visa can be extended for 4 years.
My constraints here is that when I ask recruiters for permanent position, they are saying that SA ID is mandatory, otherwise only contract is feasible.
Can I apply for SA ID and any pre-requisites for that like residence proof, job offer etc.
I just came to Joburg a week back and already my 5 months is gone in my 1 year initial visa.
Out of curiosity am asking this, in case if I get a contract for 1 year now, will my visa be extended till next March, since my current visa is expiring this September.
So that I can sort out my SA ID and stuff to get permanent job within that time.

All your suggestions will be very helpful.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, only through a permanent offer can you get an extension. It will not be 4 years but a full 5 years. I know the catch 22 you are in where employers want ID for a permanent job, yet you need a permanent job to get an ID. You need to keep looking until you find a permanent job. It is a pain and you will go through a lot of rejections. But dont give up, that's the nature of this job market. 

You cant apply for an SA ID if you are not a permanent resident or a citizen. So you need to first get a permanent job, extend your critical skills visa, apply and obtain permanent residence. Only when you get permanent residence can you apply for SA ID.

I dont think they will extend you visa on any fixed term contract. My understanding is they want a permanent job offer, but I might be wrong on this one. I am not 100% sure. Ask others as well.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Hello
Jollem your incorrect on that one.A critical skills permit can be renewed with a contract offer.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

49761218 said:


> Hello
> Jollem your incorrect on that one.A critical skills permit can be renewed with a contract offer.


Thanks for the correct. But I suppose the expiry date of the permit will be tied to the end of your contract? If it is, then it is not in the interest of KoolKam to get a 6 months contract. As they will give him a 6 months visa which he will need to renew in 5 months time or less. 

If you have had an experience in which a contract less than 5 years is used to renew a critical skills visa for 5 years or a number of years please share.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Koolkam, Once you have found a job within the year you will need to re-submit with your offer of employment, within the Republic, with all the same documents you originally used as well as renewing the forms that have expired already. They will then re-issue you with your new visa with your new employment listed on it (name of business).


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Dear expats,

Thanks for all your inputs and suggestions.
Finally, I managed to get a permanent offer and they are ready to provide with deportation responsibility letter and passport validity letter.

I would like to thank every one for your kind support and wishes.

Now I need to submit documents for visa extension. Need your inputs on below points.

1) My Indian PCC has expired in Jan, so can I apply for Indian PCC in Joburg. I went through the site below and found there are options through VFS Global Consular services. Kindly share if there are any experiences or points to note.

India Visa Information - South Africa - Consular Services - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)

2) My permanent offer have a clause that am on Probation for first 3 months and would be confirmed based on my performance within that time. Will this have any impact if I submit my documents now.

3) Hope SAQA certificate is a one time process, since I got SAQA on 24-Mar-2016 and hoping not to renew this since its going to be an year this week.

Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Koolkam, Once you have found a job within the year you will need to re-submit with your offer of employment, within the Republic, with all the same documents you originally used as well as renewing the forms that have expired already. They will then re-issue you with your new visa with your new employment listed on it (name of business).


Hi Colt,

Thanks for your reply.
I have a doubt in the online application form for visa extension of my one year csv.
Application subtype has options like TRV, TRV Renewal and TRV Change in existing conditions.
Which one to select either Renewal or Change in conditions since I have got a permanent job now. Thanks.


----------



## umesh_aust (Jul 5, 2014)

KoolKam said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Thanks for all your inputs and suggestions.
> Finally, I managed to get a permanent offer and they are ready to provide with deportation responsibility letter and passport validity letter.
> ...


Hi Kamalesh,

Congrats for your job.

I am from Bangalore, India. I have critical skill visa but i am not getting any calls for jobs applied to south africa.

Can you please share some guidance on how to get permanent job offers in south africa. You can share your experience.

My critical skill belongs to Business Intelligence/Datawarehouse

Regards,
Umesh.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

umesh_aust said:


> Hi Kamalesh,
> 
> Congrats for your job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Umesh.
Hope you are in SA already.
Getting a permanent job offer directly is very difficult as pointed by Jollem.
It works with Fixed term contract as well like 1 year and above.
In that case also, you get 5 years extended visa as I have seen an example in my office.
Check with consultancies where they can provide this option.


----------

